# I put my Chinese Dwarf in my Christmas tree... cuteness ensued!



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

Victini the Chinese Hamster was rather curious in my tree tonight, I thought it was adorable, and wanted to share! 


































If only she'd stop being so shy!


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

too cute. mine were shy too. are all of them this way? my syrians certainly weren't.


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

I think it's the species... I had a russian dwarf before and he was anything but shy, he'd beg for my attention... Victini only comes out for water and food.. but at least she doesn't bite! My old hammy would nibble.


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

OMG sooooo cute! :3


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

awww Victini is so cute , i love hamsters:BIGhappy:

i've got a little russian dwarf hamster called mushka shes not shy at all
she keeps me awake every night with her wheel :lol:


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Squeee more hammies!:3


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

So cute. I haven't had hamsters before. Makes me miss my gerbils.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Aww I love gerbils too, I used to keep them and we'd let them crawl around on and in our tunneled billiard table. X3


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

indigo betta said:


> awww Victini is so cute , i love hamsters:bighappy:
> 
> I've got a little russian dwarf hamster called mushka shes not shy at all
> she keeps me awake every night with her wheel :lol:



so cute!!!


----------



## horsyqueen (Nov 13, 2012)

Awwww soo cute. I used to have many hampsters over time. Only once have I had a dwarf and it was evil (litrally). It lived in a little house and only came out to eat or be agressive. My mum once put a tissue in and the thing came up and ripped the tissue while making noices like a steryotypical dog would with a chew toy. We could never hold it as it has bitten us soo many times before.


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Sounds like my hamster horsyqueen! O.O I'm trying to train him but geesh he loves to bite. I'm using a glove to hand train him and a tissue that smells like me to get him used to my scent.


----------



## horsyqueen (Nov 13, 2012)

Good luck I dont get much luck with hampters or rodents in general.


----------

